# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Shiri, robotic butt, Nobuhiro Takahashi, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Inventor - Nobuhiro Takahashi

Home page - novriki.com/shiri

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 19, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japanese inventor creates the first robot that can feel fear - a pair of mechanical buttocks that quiver when you spank them"

    Artificial muscles let bottom clench in response to strokes and slaps
    First stage towards robots with facial expressions
    'Fear' expressed by bottom quivering when spanked

by Rob Waugh
July 5, 2012

----------

